# Winter Setup: Audi 18" Velum Wheels + Hakkapeliitta 8



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

Just wanted to share my winter wheel setup. I like the wheels a lot (especially on a black car) and the tires seem to have quite a grip so far.

Audi 18" Velum Alloy Wheels Anthracite
Nokian Hakkapeliitta 8 (225/40 R18)


----------



## NAMELESSone (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks great. Where did you get those tires?


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

Did you get the setup from your dealer, or did you piece it together? What was the cost if you don't mind?


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

NAMELESSone said:


> Looks great. Where did you get those tires?


I bought the wheel & tire package from my Audi dealer.


----------



## NAMELESSone (Nov 5, 2014)

Was it expensive? I can't imagine a stealership giving a good deal on wheels and tires.


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

NAMELESSone said:


> Was it expensive? I can't imagine a stealership giving a good deal on wheels and tires.


It was ridiculously expensive. We run on winter tires almost half of the year here so I somehow justified that 3K CDN expense. I figured the wheels will have a good resale value. Nokian tires are the same price everywhere so they could not screw me on that front.


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

Beautiful wheels. I wanted those so bad but just couldn't bring myself to drop that much on my winter set.

I'm very jealous. They look amazing!


----------



## NAMELESSone (Nov 5, 2014)

gloom said:


> It was ridiculously expensive. We run on winter tires almost half of the year here so I somehow justified that 3K CDN expense. I figured the wheels will have a good resale value. Nokian tires are the same price everywhere so they could not screw me on that front.


I was only asking because I'm in the market for a winter setup as well. I'd only be using the tires for one winter so I don't want to spend a lot. Were you able to add that package to your financing of the car? That makes it a lot more justifiable.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Normally Audi winter packages are kinda ugly...these look good! Nice purchase :thumbup:


----------



## Jhay89 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow those rims look amazing!

Here's my winter setup, 18 inch MSR's from amazon $600ish free shipping on some Blizzaks... I was considering Nokians.. but the prices 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw26yxFtGwzCNHVyRXF5cTFkNGM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

My dealer told me that I have to get 19" wheels from them because the 18" won't fit over Callipers on the S3.

I'm getting the 19" summer tires with Mag ride package, but since delivery is in the winter, I want to get a set of 18" wheels for the winter tires.

Can anyone confirm if this is accurate?

What's the specs for 18" wheels and tires that would fit an s3? Do the red callipers make a difference? I was under the assumption that they were the same size as standard callipers only painted red


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

ndkkdn said:


> My dealer told me that I have to get 19" wheels from them because the 18" won't fit over Callipers on the S3.
> 
> I'm getting the 19" summer tires with Mag ride package, but since delivery is in the winter, I want to get a set of 18" wheels for the winter tires.
> 
> ...


Well I have the 19" summer tires + mag ride package as well and these 18" fit perfectly. Red callipers are just an extra coat of paint so it shouldn't have an impact at all.


----------



## Jhay89 (Sep 28, 2014)

ndkkdn said:


> My dealer told me that I have to get 19" wheels from them because the 18" won't fit over Callipers on the S3.
> 
> I'm getting the 19" summer tires with Mag ride package, but since delivery is in the winter, I want to get a set of 18" wheels for the winter tires.
> 
> ...


Sounds like dealer jipped you lol. my 18" are 18X7 , ET51 , and fit perfectly fine with no issues at all. I also have the mag ride. 225/45r18


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

gloom said:


> Well I have the 19" summer tires + mag ride package as well and these 18" fit perfectly. Red callipers are just an extra coat of paint so it shouldn't have an impact at all.


Thanks, I thought as much.


----------

